# Rice - do you weigh it dried or cooked?



## Carina1962 (May 13, 2013)

I get a little confused when weighing rice and working out calories.  Do most people weigh rice dried first or cooked?  also, when trying to work out calories are these based normally on dried or cooked weights?


----------



## LeeLee (May 13, 2013)

Dry for me.  I live alone so that guarantees that I don't overestimate my portion size, and can't sneak back for seconds that get 'forgotten'.


----------



## Redkite (May 13, 2013)

If at home I weigh it out before cooking and calculate the carbs on the dried weight (only cooking for two of us though).  If out, I rely on the Carbs and Cals book to estimate the carbs in the portion.


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2013)

I just measure uncooked rice in handfuls - then make sure I eat a known proportion of how much I've cooked - half if for friend and me, all if just me, like last night with stir fry. I know that 1 handful needs 1 unit. If eating away from my own kitchen or camping stove, I know what 1 handful of uncooked rice looks like when cooked.


----------



## Dory (May 15, 2013)

if you're using dried rice then the packets sometimes tell you 'XXg dried weight = approx YYg when cooked'.  I then use that to work out how many carbs I will therefore be eating when the portion is cooked.  You can also use this method for multiple portions - eg if you're cooking for 2, weigh two portions' worth, then split this equally when the rice is cooked.

if you're eating out, I would recommend the carbs & cals book (or app -which makes things a lot easier!) - i know some people here use tried and tested methods (like copepod using handfuls) but this is all very subjective (mainly due to perceptions of a comparable item, or in this case, hand sizes!) so if you are going to try that you may need a few goes at working out what suits you best.

or just forego normal rice and make cauli rice!!  much tastier and hardly any carbs (much better for a D)!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 15, 2013)

Dory said:


> if you're using dried rice then the packets sometimes tell you 'XXg dried weight = approx YYg when cooked'.  I then use that to work out how many carbs I will therefore be eating when the portion is cooked.  You can also use this method for multiple portions - eg if you're cooking for 2, weigh two portions' worth, then split this equally when the rice is cooked.



That's exactly what we have always done. Cook multiple portions (weighed as dried weight) then divide by eye. Not 100% accurate I'm sure - but it does the job more often than not 

It always strikes me that there is potential variability in either method - as the weight of the cooked rice will vary depending on how it has been cooked/how much water has been absorbed.


----------



## Aoife (May 15, 2013)

I am lazy and buy the pre measured boil in the bag rice, it's usually 2 portions per bag and takes away the guess work completely!


----------



## Vicsetter (May 15, 2013)

I don't weigh rice, too much mucking about, I use a cup measure (and do about 3/4 cup for 2)


----------



## Cleo (May 15, 2013)

I use cup measures as well  - I got some snazzy russian dolls which are measuring cups - so for cooked rice 2/3 of a cup = 3CPs.


----------



## LeeLee (May 24, 2013)

Not strictly rice, but tonight I'm having cauli rice stir fried in Fry-Light with some Tesco Paella spice with my chicken tagine.  Extremely low carb.


----------



## Dory (May 24, 2013)

Lee Lee you are my hero 

GO cauli rice!!!


----------

